# Cheap but good decoder



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a massoth 1210z system. I am looking for some good but cheap decoders for some 0-4-0 LGB engines pulling about 3 cars. I have tried the digitrax decoders for HO with some luck until they de-railed and caused the decoder to burn up. I have also tried the MRC AD321 or AD324, can't remember. Which i did get to work on the default setting but could not program it any differently. I am looking at the Digitrax DG583AR, but would like all of your opinions on what might work the best.

Thanks
-keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Keith,

I don't consider myself qualified to make recommendations regarding decoders but I have used some Digitrax DG583S decoders. Did you perhaps mean to say DG583S rather than DG583AR which I believe is made to fit the DCC plugs on Aristo-Craft locos?

Also I have not used it but I just bought a NCE ATLO (O Gauge) decoder that a dealer recommended. It too has plug in pins but I will have to use them as it is not made in a wired version. 

I'll leave it to others to offer recommendations or evaluations. I don't have enough experience to do so.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah you are right that is the one i meant. I just looked at the atlo decoder and it looks promising. It seems to be a D408-SR with no wiring harness. 

-keith


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

The DG583S is the best "cheap" decoder around.

The D408SR is also a very good decoder, but a little more expensive

Both of these decoders will drive most large scale locos. The larger USAT locos should probably use the D808SR, but it is not cheap.


----------



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

OK Then! It sounds like i will put a couple of these in some 0-4-0 LGB engines. 
Where is the best place to purchase them? A reliable source?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By pohlmeyr on 11/29/2008 7:07 AM
OK Then! It sounds like i will put a couple of these in some 0-4-0 LGB engines. 
Where is the best place to purchase them? A reliable source?


Right now the DG583S is in pretty short supply. I am still looking for 6 more myself. If you are only looking for 1 or 2 there were a few dealers that had just 1 or 2 in stock.

Other dealers said they expect a shipment sometime in the next two weeks but were not confident of the time frame. It seems that if you want them now it will be a case of getting lucky and finding someone with them in stock. Of course the availability goes up along with the prices being charged.

It was the lack of availability of DG583S's along with about a $15 lower price that motivated me to try the NCE ATLO.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

Jerry if you could let me know which is a good dealer to get them from 

Thanks 
-k


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By pohlmeyr on 11/29/2008 8:23 AM
Jerry if you could let me know which is a good dealer to get them from 

Thanks 
-k


Hi Keith,

I have limited experience buying decoders but these are some that I might suggest:

http://www.tonystrains.com/

http://dccinstallsandsales.com/

www.charlestondigitaltrains.com

I had even posted a message on the Digitrax Forum looking for DG583S's and that was how I discovered http://www.charlestondigitaltrains.com/

Then I found http://dccinstallsandsales.com/ and they were the ones who had two DG583S's and they told me about the NCE ATLO plus sent me a pin out of the ATLO so that I can modify it to work with smaller locos (it is a lot smaller than a DG583S).

I believe they are all out of stock on the DG583S's at the moment but all have them on order.

Most of the mail order G scale dealers I know do not seem to handle many decoders (I don't know why).

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I use Litchfield Station, they have been very reliable and ALSO seem to have the lowest prices (or nearly so anyway)

The DG583S has been unavailable due to a components shortage and movement of Digitrax's faclilty. I have 5 on backorder. I assume that they will not be available for immediate shipment until early 2009.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Can you post the pin out of the NCE ATLO decoder?? Looks like a decoder that I could use.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 11/29/2008 2:07 PM
Jerry, 

Can you post the pin out of the NCE ATLO decoder?? Looks like a decoder that I could use.. 

BulletBob


Hi Bob,

Since the pin out was given to me by the dealer DCC Installs and Sales who put the pin out together I feel better putting it in a link rather than posting the image (OK I know there is not much difference).

http://dccinstallsandsales.com/store/catalog/index.php?cPath=42&osCsid=ed84f9a6df1da9bc6f65cde04801a747http://dccinstallsandsales.com/

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/NCE%20ATLO%20Pinouts.jpg

In fairness I would encourage anyone who uses the pin out to buy something from DCC Installs and Sales. I bought the last of their Digitrax DG583S's and NCE ATLO but they have more on order.

I have not installed the ATLO yet but it is quite small and seems like it will be suitable for some of my LGB 0-4-0's that have very limited space for a decoder.

With an 8 amp stall and 3 amp continuous capability it seems to offer some interesting prospects.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Thank you.. DCC Install & Sales looks like a good place to shop.. 
Again Thanks.. 

BulletBob


----------



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Jerry! 

Also if you get a chance to try one of these ALTO decoders out let us know. 

Thanks 
-k


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By pohlmeyr on 11/30/2008 6:39 AM
Thanks Jerry! 

Also if you get a chance to try one of these ALTO decoders out let us know. 

Thanks 
-k


Hi Keith,

I'll be glad to but I have a number of other decoder projects to do first.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

